# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  Top 10 Fastest Bowlers

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*Fastest Bowlers: Cricket is a very Famous & Widely Played Game in the World & Bowling is a Crucial Part of the Cricket. There are lots of very Famous, fast & Aggressive bowlers in the history of Cricket who Made Their Names by Their Speed.Here is The List of Top 10 MostFastest Bowlers of the History.**Edit: Australia’s Premier Fast Bowler Mitchell Johnson has Bowled 156.8 kmph Delivery  at MCG, Against England in 4th Test Day 3. That Make him 7th fastest Bowler in History, Ahead of Muhammad Sami (156.4). Previously Muhammad Sami Was at #7.**Please Note: this list is about quickest bowlers of all time not best fast bowlers. you can also read our list of Top 10 Greatest Fast Bowlers here. we have also compiled a list for our readers “Current Fastest Bowlers“, who are currently playing international cricket.*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*01- Shoaib Akhtar*Shoaib Akhtar Bowling Speed: 161.3 kmph
*Shoaib Akhtar is a Former Pakistani right arm very Fast Bowler. who Represented the Pakistan National Team in All Forms of The Game, Shoaib Akhtar is Also Known As Rawalpindi Express. He is Regarded as the Fastest Bowler in the History of the Cricket. He set an official world record by achieving the fastest delivery, of 161.3 km/h (100.2 mph) against England in 2003 World Cup. 

*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*02- Brett Lee*Brett Lee Bowling Speed: 161.1



Brett Lee is the fastestest Australian bowler in the Austrailian Cricket History, and the 2nd Fastest of All Time in The History of Cricket. He bowled his fastest delivery of 160.8 kmph against New Zealand at Napier in 2005

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*03- Shaun Tait*Shaun William Tait is a Right Arm fast Bowler Who Represented Australian National Cricket Team, Shaun Tait is The No 3 in the fastest Bowlers list he bowled his fastest delivery of 161.1 kmph against England.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*04- Jeffrey Thompson*Jeffrey Robert Thomson is a former Australian Right Arm Faster Bowler, he is at No 4 in the List.was the Fastest Bowler in His Era, his fastest delivery is 160.4 kmph against West Indies in Perth 1975.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*05- Andy Roberts*Andy Roberts is a former West Indian Fast Bowler. He was the excellent fast bowler, twice taking seven wickets in an innings of a Test match. His fastest delivery is 159.5 kph against Australia in Perth 1975.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*06- Fidel Edwards*Fidel Henderson Edwards is a West Indian Fast bowler, he is Playing For West Indies National Team Till Now. His fastest delivery is 157.7 kmph Came against South Africa in 2003. he iscurrently fastest of the world.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*7. Mitchell Johnson*
*Mitchell Johnson is the Australia’s Premier Fast Bowler, Who Can also Bat Low Down the Order. Mitchell Johnson is at #7 in list of Fastest Bowlers. he Bowled a Delivery with the speed of 156.8 kmph, 1n 4th Ashes Test, Day 3 Against England December 2013 at MCG.*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*08- Mohammad Sami*Mohammad Sami is a Pakistani Right Arm Fast Bowler. he is The 2nd Fastest Bowler in The Pakistan Cricket History and the No 7 in Our List. His fastest delivery 156.4 kmph ODI Came Out at Sharjah against Zimbabwe in April 2003.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*09- Shane Bond*Shane Edward Bond New Zealand’s Right Arm Fast Bowler.Most Dangerous Bowler of His Time, His fastest delivery is – 156.4 kmph During World Cup 2003.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*10- Dale Steyn







Dale Willem Steyn is a South African Right Arm Fast Bowler. undoubtedly one of the greatest in history of fast bowling. His Fastest Delivery 155.7 kmph ODI Was Recorded against New Zealand. 
*

----------

